# Deer harvest concept



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

Here is something for us to consider for the future.

It is on page 24-27 for the Wisconsin Game regs.
http://www.dnr.state.wi.us/org/land/wil ... gs1-35.pdf

Called Earn-A-Buck.

For every antlerless deer, you earn a antler tag. In that sense, since North Dakota doesn't have game registration, we could issue a license for $30, you would get two tags. An antlerless and an antler. The Antler tag would not be valid until the antlerless tag is filled.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Good idea except that we give out way less buck tags than does and who's going to check up on the hunters to see if they filled their doe tag first. If you want to get rid of does make everyone that receives a buck tag buy an additional doe tag or two. Might have the response from some that are just looking for the meat to shy away from applying for a buck and just go for does.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

With the 2005 season going to an ELS system, it may be that ND can move to a game registration system. To get your buck tag all you would have to do is show up at a vendor and ask for your tag. They could then print it on the spot. but not until then.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Not everyone gets a buck tag here...I believe in Wisc. you can get a buck tag over the counter.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Bad idea from someone that has been through this. It will lock up more land than what is currently being posted. Farmer John has relatives coming to hunt. Some only hunt opener and maybe the third weekend. Yet if the majority of them fill the tags they have Farmer John will allow others to hunt. Now without party hunting in the state and guys not getting a shot at a doe they will ask old farmer John to keep the ground closed until they can shoot a doe then a buck.

Next is the fact as pointed out that we are on a lottery system with no registration. If the G&F do not set up stations in most small towns the businesses would be hurt come evening.

The way our system is set up is working. If it isn't broke don't fix it! This was brought up at at least 3 of the Advisory meetings I have been to and the G&F are not in favor of it from a man power issue to a cost issue and a participation issue from registration points. It takes time from a business and to justify doing so they would have to be set up with a computer and a host of other things.

In WI for example they where struggling with finding vendors to do the registration. So they changed the rules to allow a hunter to register the deer in the unit or the one adjacent to it. This helped but some places get bombarded while others see only a few. Can you see the state having the money and the personnel to train the Reg points each fall? Would you set up Reg in Kensal, Cortney,Fingal and Cooperstown or just Cooperstown and Jamestown ?

More trouble than it is worth right now. Only in parts of the state where access was hard to come by did the G&F have any trouble selling all the tags.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

The big thing with these kind of concepts is that its so hard for the Game and Fish to really monitor all of this. It really could turn into a big mess very quickly. I believe in QDM, but i don't think something like this could be used statewide. More and more guys are practicing QDM on their own land and I have heard nothing but good things about it. Also, I don't believe our system is really bad how it is, but doe tags defiently would be more effective, and appealing to meat hunters if we lowered the prices. We could argue about deer management for days, but there is just to many opinions for any of this stuff to work. But, it would be nice!


----------

